# Does anyone know the title of this song?



## mtapia (Jan 17, 2012)

This was Emanuel Ax's symphony this past Friday night at the Austin Symphony. Does anyone know who the composer is as well as the title of the song?


----------



## rocketJeff (Jan 16, 2012)

I am the one who uploaded that video! I've edited the video description.

I posted this exact thread yesterday on this forum and forum member 'Norse' answered.

It's Schubert's Impromptus Op 142 Nr 2


----------

